# BT Receiver and Amp Combo



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't want a full head unit. Just need to get in the boat, turn on the iphone and play everything through BT AND control volume and songs from the phone as well.

Looking at the small fusion amp and the JL BT receiver setup to install inside the center console and out of the way. Just need to power two Sony 6-1/2" speakers.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_917AM702/FUSION-MS-AM702.html?tp=61752

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_13691126/JL-Audio-MBT-RX.html

Any reviews on these two or running something similar that you prefer or has worked good?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't you know, music scares fish?

I am not a genius by any stetch of imagination but I do believe you are missing something.

Speakers: make the noise that you hear.
Amplifier: makes that music louder to scare more fish.
Phone: storage box of your music.
BT device to talk to phone.

What about a device that translates the BT signal?

Unless the amp is BT then you need an electronic device (head unit) to convert the signal from phone to BT which feeds the head unit and then the amp makes it loud.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Don't you know, music scares fish?
> 
> I am not a genius by any stetch of imagination but I do believe you are missing something.
> 
> ...



You're over thinking it. A lot of guys run the small BT receivers to amps because they unlike a head unit have no power source hints they are connected to a small amp that then sends power and sound to the speakers which by all means is no concert worthy sound. Just something to have while cruising or playing lightly while fishing, which yes can be done and causally fish (I have caught many while playing music despite the rumors). I don't play music that much, especially while I pole around and site cast though.

My buddy who worked at HB said a lot of guys are going to the BT receiver and giving it power by a small amp to play through their speakers. It's phasing out the head units because no one listens to CDs anymore and barely am/fm radio so it's a simple and easy method to play music from your phone.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> You're over thinking it. A lot of guys run the small BT receivers to amps because they unlike a head unit have no power source hints they are connected to a small amp that then sends power and sound to the speakers which by all means is no concert worthy sound. Just something to have while cruising or playing lightly while fishing, which yes can be done and causally fish (I have caught many while playing music despite the rumors). I don't play music that much, especially while I pole around and site cast though.
> 
> My buddy who worked at HB said a lot of guys are going to the BT receiver and giving it power by a small amp to play through their speakers. It's phasing out the head units because no one listens to CDs anymore and barely am/fm radio so it's a simple and easy method to play music from your phone.


Use whatever amp works for you (fusion 2 channel is fine for 6.5" speakers). For the blue tooth receiver: JL make the best one, Wet Sounds make the smallest one (the one I have), and Exile audio makes a decent one too. They all work great, and output via RCA wires to your amp inputs.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Use whatever amp works for you (fusion 2 channel is fine for 6.5" speakers). For the blue tooth receiver: JL make the best one, Wet Sounds make the smallest one (the one I have), and Exile audio makes a decent one too. They all work great, and output via RCA wires to your amp inputs.


These are all less than 2" in diameter, and install in a 3/4"-1" hole.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cool, I did not realize that a translator was no longer necessary. One less thing to give problems.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

The wetsounds bars are phenomenal all in one speaker amp and BT usually a speak black or white sound bar you can hang without punching 6" holes in your skiff!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

ADicus said:


> The wetsounds bars are phenomenal all in one speaker amp and BT usually a speak black or white sound bar you can hang without punching 6" holes in your skiff!


I'll second this. They are absolutely an amazing setup. A little bit of dough, but well worth it, if you don't already have speaker holes cut in your boat.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'll second this. They are absolutely an amazing setup. A little bit of dough, but well worth it, if you don't already have speaker holes cut in your boat.



I used to have the big one. Good sound and compact. They have the best customer service too.


----------

